# Romulus Earl Whitaker is coming to Amazing Amazon!



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 28, 2016)

On Friday 4th of March we are lucky to have Romulus Earl Whitaker come into the shop! Rom is a herpetologist, wildlife conservationist and founder of the Madras Snake Park, The Andaman and Nicobar Environment Trust (ANET), and the Madras Crocodile Bank Trust. In 2008, Whitaker was selected as an Associate Laureate in the 2008 Rolex Awards for Enterprise, for his efforts to create a network of rainforest research stations throughout India. [1] In 2005 he was a winner of aWhitley Award for outstanding leadership in nature conservation. He used this award to found the Agumbe Rainforest Research Station in Karnataka, for the study of King Cobras and their habitat. We will know what time he is in store on Thursday and will update you so you can come down and meet the guru!


----------

